
The Rare Archival Photos Behind ‘Killers of the Flower Moon’ - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/osage-murders-photos-killers-of-flower-moon
======
jboggan
This is a disappointing article, really interesting and building up tension
and then . . . saying absolutely nothing about the vast murder conspiracy, who
was behind it, what the motivations were, etc. There's a single photo of one
conspirator and not even a name given, or any denouement. This is George R. R.
Martin journalism.

~~~
gilgoomesh
The article is promotion for a book. I guess they're avoiding spoilers?

If you want details, read the Wikipedia page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osage_Indian_murders](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osage_Indian_murders)

> William "Bill" King Hale was responsible for many of the [60+] deaths. [...]
> Hale and his associates were finally convicted in state and federal trials
> from 1926 to 1929.

They just wanted the oil money. Motivation was simple.

The case itself sounds highly complicated but also multiple times bungled case
from a newly formed FBI. The biggest problem I see is that it took nearly 10
years and so _many_ deaths before the matter was settled.

------
wtvanhest
Off topic, but this site stopped my music to play an ad. What is the
recommended andriod ad blocker?

